# Sensitive advertisements



## luis masci

I was quite surprised noticing how explicit are advertisements offering sexual “services” in our newspaper. So I wonder whether it is a local phenomenon or if it is common nowadays in every newspaper.
The following is just a pair of them as a sample (Warning: if you are a Spanish speaker, you could find it quite crude since it’s a textual copy from the newspaper): 
-Andrea y Camila. Recorremos tu cuerpo con nuestra lenguita. Te damos todo por $ 35.
-Super Pechos Lourdes 130-63-95. Solos solas parejas bucal s/globo h/el fin.


----------



## Silvia B

Well, not as "crude", but it is not just related to Argentina. Italian newspaper have "masseuses" instead...
I get so angry every time I read those messages. Very very angry.


----------



## Hakro

Most of the Finnish newspapers made some time in the nineties a common decision to stop publishing advertisements that are even suspected to offer sexual services. There are still some newspapers that do publish them, but usually the offer is "hidden" in the text.

Today the sexual services in Finland are advertised mostly in the internet.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I don't think you can find such an explicit advert in the Italian newspapers, maybe in specialised magazines only.
Since Italy is the country where the Pope resides, no one dares use that language on newspapers because the Vatican high ranks would just need to snap their fingers to have the editorial office closed and all the staff sacked almost immediately.


----------



## Sepia

In Germany adverts are pretty direct - prostitution is not directly illegal as long as they have their card showing that they have regular medical check-ups. (The criminal is the pimp, but neither the prostitute nor the john.) But still, they are never as direct as the mentioned Latin American one, and they would never mention money in the advert.


----------



## natasha2000

hrehehehe... This reminded me of my first visit to Spain, in 1990... At that time, in my country (ex-Yugoslavia) this kind of advertisments was impossible to see in any place, let alone in an average daily newspaper. I remember, on a flight Barcelona-Malaga, my friend and I got perplexed when we read in a advertisement pages of a local newspaper advertisements like: "I am an elderly woman, looking for a man who CAN do it, since my husband CANNOT do it anymore" or some others containing more or less what luis put in his post...

Nowadays, Serbian newspaper look pretty much like the Spanish paper some 17 years ago... ... I would say that "socialist purity" has gone with a wind, like many other things with it....


----------



## Horazio

Paulfromitaly said:


> I don't think you can find such an explicit advert in the Italian newspapers,


 
I have to disagree. Those ads are explicit in Italy :

"Bella prosperosa 23enne ,quinta misura, riceve in ambiente climatizzato tutti giorni dalle 16 alle 23 " 

...I don't think she's offering financial consultancy  ;-)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Horazio said:


> I have to disagree. Those ads are explicit in Italy :
> 
> "Bella prosperosa 23enne ,quinta misura, riceve in ambiente climatizzato tutti giorni dalle 16 alle 23 "
> 
> ...I don't think she's offering financial consultancy  ;-)



That's not as explicit as the Spanish one, even though the meaning is clear as well as the offer.


----------



## Athaulf

In Canada, such ads can't be found in "serious" newspapers. However, there are many free newspapers financed solely from ads, which are distributed for free all around the city, and in which there are usually 10-15 pages of such ads, in more or less explicit form, often accompanied by pictures of the ladies in question. As far as I know (and no, I've never answered any such ad ), the legal status of this sort of business is rather murky, although it's normally tolerated in practice.


----------



## Arrius

The alternative is soliciting in the street, which I feel sure the police and the local citizenry would not prefer, besides its being much more dangerous for members  of _the oldest profession_,that will never disappear except perhaps under régimes like the Taliban.


----------



## luis masci

Silvia B said:


> I get so angry every time I read those messages. Very very angry.


And I get so hungry every time I read those messages. Very very hungry 
Seriously, I don’t care what they do; it’s not my business. But what worries me most is the fact they can contribute so much to spread HIV; and it indeed is the business of everybody. You can see in the last announce from the original post, how it offers sex without protection.
Ahhh …and it is a very serious and prestigious newspaper:
www.lavozdelinterior.net


----------



## fenixpollo

Athaulf said:


> In Canada, such ads can't be found in "serious" newspapers. However, there are many free newspapers financed solely from ads, which are distributed for free all around the city, and in which there are usually 10-15 pages of such ads, in more or less explicit form, often accompanied by pictures of the ladies in question. As far as I know (and no, I've never answered any such ad ), the legal status of this sort of business is rather murky, although it's normally tolerated in practice.


 Athaulf's situation applies to the U.S., too, although I disagree with the term "serious". I would say that the daily newspapers, which are generally published by a media company (which is often responsible to shareholders) do not publish these advertisements. They are published by free newspapers, such as arts weeklies and singles magazines.


----------



## alexacohen

This is from one of the most widely read newspapers in Spain (yes, a serious one):

"2 chicas x 60 euros. Jóvenes, sedientas de sexo, amantes del vicio. Todos los servicios. Francés sin, griego profundo, beso negro, consoladores. Se aceptan tarjetas de crédito".

I've copied it.

"2 girls for 60 euros. Young, seeking sex, vicious. All services offered. I don't know what they are, their services. Credit cards are accepted".

On the same page, strange as it may seem: Culture: theaters, cinemas, art galleries.


----------



## Lusitania

I participated on a study on this subject and in Portugal newspapers have an average of €5000 of profit on a daily basis from this adds. Also I went to the tourist office and saw a tourist programme where the adds were, I complained about it and surprinsingly, the brothel that had put the add on this governmental leaflet was shut for trafficking and sexual exploitation of women.

Also in Budapest in the Coucil of Europe they leaflets with sexual commercial adds. It's basically everywhere. In Poland I got into a taxi that had dozens of leaflets like these for customers.
It's not a one country thing. It's everywhere.

The adds are basically as Alexa put it, only in Portugal they don' put prices and in the same page usually there aren't other kinds of adds besides Professor Bamboo kind and astrologists.


----------



## Sepia

natasha2000 said:


> hrehehehe... This reminded me of my first visit to Spain, in 1990... At that time, in my country (ex-Yugoslavia) this kind of advertisments was impossible to see in any place, let alone in an average daily newspaper. I remember, on a flight Barcelona-Malaga, my friend and I got perplexed when we read in a advertisement pages of a local newspaper advertisements like: "I am an elderly woman, looking for a man who CAN do it, since my husband CANNOT do it anymore" or some others containing more or less what luis put in his post...
> 
> Nowadays, Serbian newspaper look pretty much like the Spanish paper some 17 years ago... ... I would say that "socialist purity" has gone with a wind, like many other things with it....



But where is the indication that this would be a prostitution ad? I'd say, on the on the contrary. Just  because prostitutes advertize under the Personal Column, personal ads don't become prostitution ads.


----------



## natasha2000

Sepia said:


> But where is the indication that this would be a prostitution ad? I'd say, on the on the contrary. Just because prostitutes advertize under the Personal Column, personal ads don't become prostitution ads.


 
Well, there are many wierd people, and this one, I suppose just was making someones phantasy come true. Some men like schoolgirls, some like nurses, and some like women-in-need... And besides, it was on the page with other prostitution columns.

On the other hand, not only prostitution is schocking to be seen advertized (at least, for me). I also find it schocking to see in a daily "serious" newspaper the advertisments such as: aboy looks for a girl, a girl looks for a boy, a boy looks for a boy... And all the serie of other "indecent proposals"... But hey, that's just my opinion....


----------



## Outsider

alexacohen said:


> "2 chicas x 60 euros. Jóvenes, sedientas de sexo, amantes del vicio. Todos los servicios. Francés sin, griego profundo, beso negro, consoladores. Se aceptan tarjetas de crédito".
> 
> I've copied it.
> 
> "2 girls for 60 euros. Young, seeking sex, vicious. All services offered. I don't know what they are, their services. Credit cards are accepted".


_Sedientas de sexo, amantes del vicio_ means "hungry for sex, lovers of vice". I just wanted to clarify that they're not saying they're looking for "vicious sex".


----------



## Sepia

natasha2000 said:


> ...
> 
> I also find it schocking to see in a daily "serious" newspaper the advertisments such as: aboy looks for a girl, a girl looks for a boy, a boy looks for a boy... And all the serie of other "indecent proposals"... But hey, that's just my opinion....



Why do you find that shocking? They are personal ad from people looking for a partner. Sex means a lot to a lot of people, even in South America. What should be wrong about people being honest about it?


----------



## natasha2000

Sepia said:


> Why do you find that shocking? They are personal ad from people looking for a partner. Sex means a lot to a lot of people, even in South America. What should be wrong about people being honest about it?



Everything should be in the right place. In my opinion, serious newspaper with articles on politics and culture, etc, is not the place for such advertisments.

On the other hand, why do you mention South America? What is special about South America? And what do I have to do with South America? As far as I know, people in South America don't have attitude to sex extremely different from those in Europe or North America.


----------



## Fernando

Most of the ads range from the ugly (prostitutes) to the pathetic (most "contact" ads).

So, I must agree. I value the most the papers that exclude those ads from their content.


----------



## Sepia

natasha2000 said:


> Everything should be in the right place. In my opinion, serious newspaper with articles on politics and culture, etc, is not the place for such advertisments.
> 
> On the other hand, why do you mention South America? What is special about South America? And what do I have to do with South America? As far as I know, people in South America don't have attitude to sex extremely different from those in Europe or North America.



I don't know what you have to do with South America. I mentioned SA only as an example because I figure they are the ones with the most oldfashioned attitude towards this that you'd find on this planet. 

I, on the other hand, am a bit shocked that people who run personal ads to find partners are mentioned in the same context as prostitutes. And what serious or non-serious newspapers are concerned: When such ads are run on a general basis it is because people read them and because some people pay for them and get responses. So obviously regular readers don't see any descrepancy between the level of this media and the fact that gay or heterosexual people run ads there to get to know each other. 

Personally I find it more honest when people say openly what they want in stead of playing with somebody's emotions, just to throw them out of the door when sex with them isn't so exiting any more. 

I am pretty sure such ads - and also the prostitution ads - run in papers everywhere in the world where they don't attempt to block them with some law. But it is really out of place to mention personal ads on the same level as prostitution ads.


----------



## natasha2000

Everyone has the right to their personal opinion. I personally think find those personal advetisments pathetic. But hey, this is only my personal opinion, whether you like it or not.

As far as South America.... Several countries and even the whole continents ocurr me right now where sex is much more tabu than in SA....


----------



## heidita

Fernando said:


> Most of the ads range from the ugly (prostitutes) to the pathetic (most "contact" ads).
> 
> So, I must agree. I value the most the papers that exclude those ads from their content.


 
Are there any?  If talking about newspapers, I don't think so, at least not in Spain.

I have just had a look at a "Gaceta Local" from Madrid, the only place I have found _without _these explicit ads.

Por cierto, en España estos anuncios se encuentran casi siempre bajo el apartado de *"relax".* Los que buscan pareja o amistad no están en el mismo apartado.


Sepia said:


> I, on the other hand, am a bit shocked that people who run personal ads to find partners are mentioned in the same context as prostitutes. ...I am pretty sure such ads - and also the prostitution ads - run in papers everywhere in the world where they don't attempt to block them with some law. But it is really out of place to mention personal ads on the same level as prostitution ads.


 
I agree with you, Sepia,though sometimes the line is very thin. Anyway, the kind of ads I am thinking about have nothing to do with personal ads looking for a partner.


----------



## ameana7

While I was reading this thread, I was really surprised. I have never seen an advertisement like this in a newspaper in Turkey, and I haven't even thought that this type of ads exist, although, as far as I know, prostitution isn't illegal here.


----------



## luis masci

Sepia said:


> I mentioned SA only as an example because I figure they are the ones with the most oldfashioned attitude towards this that you'd find on this planet.



Which is the basement of this statement?
As far as I know the planet is nowadays like a big town. 
Attitudes vary from person to person. But it is for everywhere the same (including South America of course). 
Putting whole continent (or the southern part in this case) in the same bag, is nonsense to me. 
Seems as if you have an "oldfashioned" way to think.


----------



## Sepia

luis masci said:


> Which is the basement of this statement?
> As far as I know the planet is nowadays like a big town.
> Attitudes vary from person to person. But it is for everywhere the same (including South America of course).
> Putting whole continent (or the southern part in this case) in the same bag, is nonsense to me.
> Seems as if you have an "oldfashioned" way to think.



Not based on statistics - just based on very personal experience and gut feeling.

I admit, it is a statement I made also to provoke reactions from people - maybe telling I am entirely wrong on this point. I'd like to hear more detailled descriptions or arguments if I am entirely wrong here.


----------



## natasha2000

Sepia said:


> Not based on statistics - just based on very personal experience and gut feeling.
> 
> I admit, it is a statement I made also to provoke reactions from people - maybe telling I am entirely wrong on this point. I'd like to hear more detailled descriptions or arguments if I am entirely wrong here.



Well, you are. you forgot another whole world who are a lot more old fashioned than South Americans in this - extreme muslim countries, where I suppose such advertisment is inimaginable.

BTW, I would recommend you strongly not to give such unchecked an prejudice-based statements in such an international forum like this one. Someone might find himself offended...


----------



## Sepia

natasha2000 said:


> Well, you are. you forgot another whole world who are a lot more old fashioned than South Americans in this - extreme muslim countries, where I suppose such advertisment is inimaginable.
> 
> BTW, I would recommend you strongly not to give such unchecked an prejudice-based statements in such an international forum like this one. Someone might find himself offended...



Still, I succeded in making somebody make an off-topic statement that I did not want to enter into the discussion myself, didn't I? (I've already been reprimanded for leading a discussion off-topic by entering arguments conc. "that another whole world" that you are probably thinking).

However, I am not sure that this "another whole world" has such a big problem with accepting prostitution (now we are on-topic again). If you can advertize prostitution, I don't know, but not granting women full civil rights does not necessarily tell me that prostitution has not found general acceptance among the members of the ruling gender.


----------



## natasha2000

Sepia said:


> Still, I succeded in making somebody make an off-topic statement that I did not want to enter into the discussion myself, didn't I? (I've already been reprimanded for leading a discussion off-topic by entering arguments conc. "that another whole world" that you are probably thinking).
> 
> However, I am not sure that this "another whole world" has such a big problem with accepting prostitution (now we are on-topic again). If you can advertize prostitution, I don't know, but not granting women full civil rights does not necessarily tell me that prostitution has not found general acceptance among the members of the ruling gender.



I would suggest you to re-read my post. I was not referring to prostitution itself, but to advertisments for prostitution. Here, for your easier understanding, I'll paste you what I have written:



> extreme muslim countries, *where I suppose such advertisment is inimaginable*.



And my advice was sincere and from the bottom of my heart, believe it or not...


----------



## mirx

In México -like in Italy- prostitutes anounce themselves under "masajistas" (masseurs).

Prostitution is LEGAL in México.


----------



## Bilma

mirx said:


> In México -like in Italy- prostitutes anounce themselves under "masajistas" (masseurs).
> 
> Prostitution is LEGAL in México.


 

That statement is comletely FALSE!!

La regulación de la prostitución *fue propuesta* el 13 de junio por miembros de la fracción parlamentaria del PRD y la Comisión de los Derechos Humanos del Distrito Federal ante la Asamblea Legislativa de la capital.


----------

